# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Burnistoun S1E1 - Voice Recognition Elevator - ELEVEN!  (humor)

## Airicist

Website - bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rqg3q

Burnistoun on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hilarious Video on the Perils of Voice Recognition Elevators"

by Aaron Saenz
April 22, 2010

talk2lift, voice controlled elevator system, Entranet, Thessaloniki, Greece

----------


## Airicist

Burnistoun S1E1 - Voice Recognition Elevator - ELEVEN! 

 Uploaded on Mar 18, 2010




> For those having trouble with the accent, see transcript below.
> 
> [Iain] Where's the buttons?
> [Rob] Oh no, they've installed voice-recognition technology in this lift, they have no buttons.
> [Iain] Voice-recognition technology? In a lift? In Scotland? You ever tried voice-recognition technology?
> [Rob] No.
> [Iain] They don't do Scottish accents.
> [Rob] Eleven.
> [VOICE] Could you please repeat that?
> ...

----------

